
Fortnite for Android Will Ditch Google Play Store for Epic’s Website - bearcobra
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/3/17645982/epic-games-fortnite-android-version-bypass-google-play-store
======
taurath
This is a huge move to make - I imagine Google is going to come down very hard
against them in order to make sure that they aren't encouraging this.
Potentially has big implications if the walled gardens start losing their cash
cows whenever something gets popular enough.

------
conroy
Are there any other hugely popular games or apps that do this?

